# You guys will like this



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

http://youtu.be/aEUhmev0ZQE


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I want one :yes:


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

ive always wanted one of those for the idiot hangers that always leave the screws about 5" off floor that i can't get with spotter.....or you mean the tool that will be causing you to have surgery on elbow in 5yrs


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I wish I could get my hands on that.... :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Nathans not going to like it, it has a girl in it:whistling2::jester::jester::jester:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

haha :thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

I want her Umm oh ... i mean the tool, ya the tool :thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Rocstars look here


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Rocstars look here
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4C9kilI0gY&feature=related


 Man,,, ain't nothing sacred no more??????

And why was he putting the screws 8" up from the bottom????


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Man,,, ain't nothing sacred no more??????
> 
> And why was he putting the screws 8" up from the bottom????


probably so it wouldnt fall back and hit him in the head


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Rocstars look here
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4C9kilI0gY&feature=related


A bench ..a hand.. a hatchet ,and 3 top nails... that chits [email protected] slow..


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Man,,, ain't nothing sacred no more??????
> 
> And why was he putting the screws 8" up from the bottom????


 I was thinking the same thing. I just yelled at a guy for putting all his screws right on the rolled edge. And if he was worried about the sheet falling he should have put 1 in the bevel and one half way up the sheet.:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I just yelled at a guy for putting all his screws right on the rolled edge. And if he was worried about the sheet falling he should have put 1 in the bevel and one half way up the sheet.:thumbsup:


You'd yell at me then, all my screws are outside the bevel.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> You'd yell at me then, all my screws are outside the bevel.


What is you're reasons for putting all you're screws outside of the bevel. 
I would think if you don't screw within an inch of the edge of sheet the seams wouldn't be fastened tight and you'de be more prone to cracks.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> What is you're reasons for putting all you're screws outside of the bevel.
> I would think if you don't screw within an inch of the edge of sheet the seams wouldn't be fastened tight and you'de be more prone to cracks.


Well, the first reason is that the bevel is more brittle, and screws don't sink as consistently there...they fuzz up the face paper and more often than not pull through it completely, negating the fact that you've put a fastener there. Also, the board we get here has a hollow on the back (not always, but a LOT), like the bevel machine is working on the back too, another reason screws pull through. You can hit the bevel about a 1/2" from the edge of the sheet, but then you create a bulge which doesn't allow the next sheet to sit tight against the first.

I like my screws to be set really shallow, and the only way to get consistent results is to fasten into board that has the same density. I'm usually just outside the recess, so screws are approximately 3" from the edge. I'll admit, it gives a little more work when finishing (filling the little black holes), but I just make it part of my screw spotting rounds.

Another reason I got in the habit of screwing outside of the recess...5/8" and steel studs....lots of times they'll just strip out and then you've got to put another screw in entirely as well as pull out the dud. It's just more efficient and effective to stay outside the recess.......so yell at me if you want, I'm not changing:jester:........maybe you'll even have to fire me:laughing:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I always screw right at 3", so right on the bevel.
What Slim said, out here the screws bust through the paper inside the bevel.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Wow, thought I was the only one not screwing in the bevel anymore. I am finding the board is too concave on the backside and the screws are more apt to pop and/or the paper blistering up around the screw.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Well, the first reason is that the bevel is more brittle, and screws don't sink as consistently there...they fuzz up the face paper and more often than not pull through it completely, negating the fact that you've put a fastener there. Also, the board we get here has a hollow on the back (not always, but a LOT), like the bevel machine is working on the back too, another reason screws pull through. You can hit the bevel about a 1/2" from the edge of the sheet, but then you create a bulge which doesn't allow the next sheet to sit tight against the first.
> 
> I like my screws to be set really shallow, and the only way to get consistent results is to fasten into board that has the same density. I'm usually just outside the recess, so screws are approximately 3" from the edge. I'll admit, it gives a little more work when finishing (filling the little black holes), but I just make it part of my screw spotting rounds.
> 
> Another reason I got in the habit of screwing outside of the recess...5/8" and steel studs....lots of times they'll just strip out and then you've got to put another screw in entirely as well as pull out the dud. It's just more efficient and effective to stay outside the recess.......so yell at me if you want, I'm not changing:jester:........maybe you'll even have to fire me:laughing:


 Probably my turn to get yelled at Over 1/2 of my work is residential so I nail the perimeter (screw pops aren't an issue). 

When going over metal with 5/8 I have never had an issue as long as I use quickdrive. I have seen what you are saying with other screw systems.

I wouldn't yell at you as long as you were writing the check.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh and screwing outside the bevel doesn't seem quite as bad as putting screws right on the shoulder.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Probably my turn to get yelled at Over 1/2 of my work is residential so I nail the perimeter (screw pops aren't an issue).
> 
> When going over metal with 5/8 I have never had an issue as long as I use quickdrive. I have seen what you are saying with other screw systems.
> 
> I wouldn't yell at you as long as you were writing the check.


I nail tops and bottoms, but screw butts and angles. I don't like butt joints that feel like country roads, and angles half the time have scabbed backing that bounces all over when you pound on it.

Quickdrive? Are you talking about collated systems? I don't got none of them there fancy drywall screwing machines

You'd like me, I write checks really fast:thumbsup:




cdwoodcox said:


> Oh and screwing outside the bevel doesn't seem quite as bad as putting screws right on the shoulder.


You're right.....right on the edge sucks, then you have a ridge running through your coated flat.:yes:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Well, the first reason is that the bevel is more brittle, and screws don't sink as consistently there...they fuzz up the face paper and more often than not pull through it completely, negating the fact that you've put a fastener there. Also, the board we get here has a hollow on the back (not always, but a LOT), like the bevel machine is working on the back too, another reason screws pull through. You can hit the bevel about a 1/2" from the edge of the sheet, but then you create a bulge which doesn't allow the next sheet to sit tight against the first.
> 
> I like my screws to be set really shallow, and the only way to get consistent results is to fasten into board that has the same density. I'm usually just outside the recess, so screws are approximately 3" from the edge. I'll admit, it gives a little more work when finishing (filling the little black holes), but I just make it part of my screw spotting rounds.
> 
> Another reason I got in the habit of screwing outside of the recess...5/8" and steel studs....lots of times they'll just strip out and then you've got to put another screw in entirely as well as pull out the dud. It's just more efficient and effective to stay outside the recess.......so yell at me if you want, I'm not changing:jester:........maybe you'll even have to fire me:laughing:


 I find this very true of Stateside board. Done a few houses now with Toughrock purchased from Menard's and I absolutely hate it. It's very light but a b*tch to screw in the bevels or anywhere else for that matter. Adjusting the gun every 4 or 5 screws is quite annoying. I usually get the ' inverted volcano crater' around the screw or blow screws all the way through. Very frustrating to say the least. Super hard to get a rhythm going.
Can't blame h/o's for buying it there because US prices are outrageously cheap to us and will still be after your increase.


----------

